# M2 tutorial + Progression



## Zane_C (Jan 18, 2012)

A tutorial for cubers who already have some experience with blindfold solving, this does not cover the fundamental basics. 
M2 is a relatively fast method that is popular for blindfold solving the edges on the 3x3 Rubik's Cube.

*Setup moves and algorithms for all the targets:*


Spoiler



*Shooting to targets outside M-slice:*
UL = L U' L' U (M2) U' L U L'
UR = R' U R U' (M2) U R' U' R
FL = U' L' U (M2) U' L U
FR = U R U' (M2) U R' U'
LU = x' U L' U' (M2) U L U' x
LF = x' U L2 U' (M2) U L2 U' x
LD = x' U L U' (M2) U L' U' x
LB = x' L' U L U' (M2) U L' U' L x
BL = U' L U (M2) U' L' U
BR = U R' U' (M2) U R U'
RU = x' U' R U (M2) U' R' U x
RB = x' R U' R' U (M2) U' R U R' x
RD = x' U' R' U (M2) U' R U x
RF = x' U' R2 U (M2) U' R2 U x
DL = U' L2 U (M2) U' L2 U
DR = U R2 U' (M2) U R2 U'

An alternative for shooting to RB and LB are:


jonlin said:


> u R u'
> u' L u



*M-slice targets:*
UB = M2
BU = B' R B U R2 U' (M2) U R2 U' B' R' B
UF = U2 M' U2 M'
FU = D M' U R2 U' M U R2 U' D' M2
DB = M U2 M U2
BD = M2 D U R2 U' M' U R2 U' M D'



*Example solve:*


Spoiler



It's a good habit to memorise in pairs, because you know the M-slice will be misaligned if the first target of the pair has been executed.

(Methods for memorising in pairs)

*RF* = x' U' R2 U (M2) U' R2 U x
*FU*: Since this is the second target of a pair, the M-slice is misaligned so you must shoot to BD: M2 D U R2 U' M' U R2 U' M D'

*BR* = U R' U' (M2) U R U'
*UB* = M2

*UR* = R' U R U' (M2) U R' U' R
*FL* = U' L' U (M2) U' L U

*DB* = This is the first target of a pair, so we know that the M-slice is not misaligned, therefore we shoot to DB: M U2 M U2
*UL* = L U' L' U (M2) U' L U L'

*RD* = x' U' R' U (M2) U' R U x
*DL* = U' L2 U (M2) U' L2 U

*LB* = x' L' U L U' (M2) U L' U' L x
*UB* = M2



*Parity:*


Spoiler



-If you solve corners first:
Leave UBL and UBR swapped. Then once you've finished the edges, apply: M2 y L2 (T-perm) L2

-If you solve edges first:
Once you've solved all the edges, apply: D' L2 D M2 D' L2 D.
Then solve an odd number of corners with Classic Pochmann.



----------------------------------------------------






_NOTE: Even though this tutorial involves the use of commutators, you are not required to understand how they work._

*The general idea:* 
Apply a setup move that transforms 2 targets, so that one target is UB and the other target (previous or preceding) is outside the M-slice.
The resultant solution will be a _conjugated commutator_. 'M2' will always be the interchanging move, (in other words: 'M2' will always appear twice). 

The commutator will be similar to the one below: 

*Cycle = DF>FL>UB*

```
U' L' U (M2) U' L U (M2)
   A     B      A'   B'
```

*Examples:*


Spoiler



*Example #1:* DF>LD>UR
U' - B L B' (M2) B L' B' M2 - U

*Example #2:* DF>RF>DB
B2 - B' R2 B (M2) B' R2 B M2 - B2

*Example #3:* DF>UF>DR
U2 - M2 U R2 U' (M2) U R2 U' - U2

*Example #4:* DF>FL>RB
B - U' L' U (M2) U' L U M2 - B'

*Example #5:* DF>UL>FR
U - M2 U R U' (M2) U R' U' - U'

*Example #6:* DF>RF>LB
B' - B' R2 B (M2) B' R2 B M2 - B


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 18, 2012)

This is what I wanted. Thanks Zane<3


----------



## Cubenovice (Jan 18, 2012)

Currently at work so cannot watch but I can already say this:

THANK YOU!

Going to switch to M2 in due time but first wanted to set a comp result with full OP.
If this tutorial is as good as your previous one I might switch sooner


----------



## chardison1980 (Jan 18, 2012)

very nicely done, thanks


----------



## emolover (Jan 18, 2012)

I can't wait to watch this when I get home.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 18, 2012)

Good video. Thank you.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jan 18, 2012)

For those special commutator techniques you showed in the progression video, it is impossible to use it when there are 2 edges in the M-slice to solve, right? Also, thanks for your very helpful tut!


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 18, 2012)

rubiksarlen said:


> For those special commutator techniques you showed in the progression video, it is impossible to use it when there are 2 edges in the M-slice to solve, right? Also, thanks for your very helpful tut!


If there are originally 2 targets in the M-slice, they can still be setup to one of these commutators, but the setup may be quite complicated (well over 1 move). You're welcome.


----------



## timelonade (Jan 18, 2012)

This is really cool! Thanks! And I love how you say "prime" xD


----------



## jonlin (Mar 7, 2012)

To shoot to RB and LB do:
u R u'
u' L u
Much better, isn't it?


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Mar 7, 2012)

jonlin said:


> To shoot to RB and LB do:
> u R u'
> u' L u
> Much better, isn't it?


 
Holy poop, why have I never thought of that?


----------



## Rpotts (Mar 7, 2012)

jonlin said:


> To shoot to RB and LB do:
> u R u'
> u' L u
> Much better, isn't it?



This is pretty cool. I had a similar reaction to JonnyWhoopes lol.

RU : R u R u'
RB : u R u'
RD : R' u R u'
RF : R2 u R u'

LU : L' u' L' u
LB : u' L' u
LD : L u' L' u
LF : L2 u' L' u


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 7, 2012)

jonlin said:


> To shoot to RB and LB do:
> u R u'
> u' L u
> Much better, isn't it?


Indeed, those setups are edited in now. Thanks.


----------



## JasonK (Mar 7, 2012)

jonlin said:


> To shoot to RB and LB do:
> u R u'
> u' L u
> Much better, isn't it?


 
I feel like such an ***** for not thinking of that...

EDIT: I also feel like an ***** for not realising that the word ***** gets censored...


----------



## Jakube (Mar 7, 2012)

WTF2L? said:


> I feel like such an ***** for not thinking of that...


 
Me too! 

From now on: no more cube rotations during edges!


----------



## aronpm (Mar 7, 2012)

jonlin said:


> To shoot to RB and LB do:
> u R u'
> u' L u
> Much better, isn't it?


 
Instead of u' L' u you can do u R' u'.

I have seen these before but I didn't really like them because I had to move where my fingers grip the cube to do u moves. I use u moves sometimes now so this insertion could be useful


----------

